# Make a haiku based off of the previous poster's prompt



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

First of all, huge Jacksfilms fan, so I thought this would be a fun idea.

So, we're back for round three of Matt's off-topic threads. At what point is it considered unacceptable to be so off-topic? Oh well. So for this thread, the person before you will give you a prompt, and you have to make a haiku about it. Here's a haiku about how to write a haiku from Jacksfilms if you're not familiar with it.

Here, I'll help you out
3 lines, 5, 7, then 5
Punchline optional

5, 7, and 5 referring to the number of syllables in each line. So let's say my prompt was: Make a haiku about Pyraminx from the perspective of DGCubes, I'd say:

I love Pyraminx
Greatest event of all time
Triangles are great.

So here's the first prompt: Make a haiku about how horrible my username is.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

One one one one one
way to many stupid numbers
Ones are overrated

Make one on being sub mitch


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Six and a quarter
If you're below this threshold
Congrats, you're sub-Mitch.

(also, your haiku has six syllables in the third line)

Next: November 21, 2015 and all the 3x3 sub-WR solves.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 2, 2016)

They were good I guess.
Not that I couldn't beat them.
Prove it? Just trust me.

EDIT:
Next: Accidentally entering posts when you're not done.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh wait a minute!
Thanks to the edit button
You just saved my life
(Also, DG, how accurate was that example Pyraminx haiku? What would you have said?)
Next: What's your favorite letter of the alphabet?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

E is best letter
It occurs the most often
More is better, right?
Next: When you get a +2 in comp and think it shouldn't have been one :3


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Forty-five degrees
Oh wait, is that forty-four?
I think that's OK.

Every time I write one of these, I imagine Jacksfilms singing them in an episode of YIAY...

Next: Pokémon Go.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

People walk around
Catching them all is my goal
I got run over, s***

(I fixed my first one)
next: When you are about to go to bed


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Eleven p.m.
Putting away my phone now
Could easily not...

Next: Hats.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Hats, hats, lots of hats
I don't really care 'bout hats.
Hats are great I guess

When there is no competition near you


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Where are all the comps
In the state of... Wyoming
Welp, time to move. Bye!

(goes to WCA website to check if that haiku was accurate.)

Yep, no comps in Wyoming.

Next: Do you prefer computers, phones, or tablets?


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 2, 2016)

Computers are good
Much better than other tech
Cause they function well

Next: Your IQ


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hundred thirty eight.
Hundred forty's genius.
Man that makes me sad.

Next: Your favorite movie


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

I saw that movie
Fulfilling my memories
Terminator three

Next: When you mess up midway through an alg but you only realize at the end of the solve and have a very mixed up cube.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 2, 2016)

First of all, Matt, wher the hell do you get these ideas??

Yay, I'm almost done!
One last U-perm and it's good.
Added an extra M 

Next: When your playing a video game or doing something, and a 8 year old thinks he's better then you and you get in a huge argument. Something like that.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm solving a cube,
Eight year old thinks he's better,
Fight me to the death.

Something about pianos.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

About pianos:
A, B, C, D, E, F, G
All you need to know

Next: When you make a good haiku and someone snakes you right before you post it


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Let me write that, wait!
Have I really just been snaked?
I detest haikus

Next: When someone pulls the "you don't make sense" card on you


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

I do not make sense?
Complete and utter nonsense.
You do not make sense.

Next: When you are at a competition and it's too cold for you to do well


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Ideal Conditions
For winter variation
Back to USA

NEXT: Dropped your friend's cube


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, I cannot complete this haiku because I have no friends.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot complete this haiku because I have no friends.


But you understood the "you don't make sense" card!
It takes friends to know that


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2016)

You dropped my best cube,
So I dropped all your cubes HA!
Well doesn't this suck.

@Matt11111 When is the limerick thread coming out? 

Next: Something about Tuesdays.


----------



## hamfaceman (Aug 2, 2016)

When you're feeling down
Just keep this one thing in mind
Glad it's not Monday.

NEXT: Clock.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Clocks can tell the time
Clock is also a dumb event
Yes I just said that. >:L

Next: When you can't go but think they should do megmnix. just a suggestion


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

can't go to the comp
megaminx is awesome sauce
hold it anyway.

next: When you get a +2 on a really good solve


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh yes, a Pb
Wait, is that over forty-five?
Don't have world record...

Next: When you do random turns after miss-tracking a piece


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Oh yes, a Pb
> Wait, is that over forty-five?
> Don't have world record...
> 
> Next: When you do random turns after miss-tracking a piece


U U' U U
y y2 U2 U'
Stop timer ragequit


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> U U' U U
> y y2 U2 U'
> Stop timer ragequit


You gotta leave a prompt for the next person.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Forgot to put prompt
Very mysterious lead
Good prompt, solve that cube

When your timer stops


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2016)

When your timer stops,
Watch my funny video,
Here is the link: click

Petrus method


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Block-Builds F2L
Orienting the edges?
Aaaand 1LLL?

Doing U3s


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just did a U3
Extremely Inefficient
Ruined F2L

NAR in comp


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> You gotta leave a prompt for the next person.


Oops forgot to prompt 
I apologise, my bad
I'll do that next time


(Continue with goldcubes29's prompt, this isn't a response to their post)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> You dropped my best cube,
> So I dropped all your cubes HA!
> Well doesn't this suck.
> 
> ...


Definitely will consider a limerick thread. 

North America 
Best solve in the continent
Now belongs to me

Next: What would you do if you won the lottery?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 2, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Next: What would you do if you won the lottery?


Would I buy a house?
Or maybe a car or two?
Nah, I'd invest it

Next: Something to do with potatoes


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Potatoes are great.
Mash 'em, bake 'em, make French fries
Favorite vegetable.

Next: Favorite pizza topping


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Air is good topping
If no air, vacuum of space
Then you will die soon

Next: Apollo 11


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

going to the moon
did they actually do it
conspiracies man

something about conspiracy theories.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Most of them are dumb
And made by crazy people
A few, though, are true

next: Trumpophobia


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Please no, Donald Trump.
Don't become the president.
Or I'll move away

(Possibly out of the universe. Bye.)

Next: Sports.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Please no, Donald Trump.
> Don't become the president.
> Or I'll move away
> 
> ...


Cubing's not a sport
Football and basketball are
I prefer cubing

Also, possible reference to this video?





Next: Is cubing a sport? *flame war initiated*


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Move to Canada
Move to Antarctica
Move to... yes, you're right, Justin. GJ.

Is cubing a sport?
A good friend of mine says so.
But I disagree.

Next: Favorite YouTube channel of all time


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 2, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Move to Canada
> Move to Antarctica
> Move to... yes, you're right, Justin. GJ.
> 
> ...



I don't really know
I don't have one favorite
I can't write much more

Next: Best SS Thread


----------



## Sion (Aug 2, 2016)

For speedsolving threads,
Or a new shengshou puzzle?
I am not too sure. 

Next one: Nothing.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Nothing is nothing
I can't think of anything
to think for this clam
(that made no sense)

Everything


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5
6, 7, 8, *42!*
(which is everything)

Next: Something


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm writing something
This thread is about something
Too many sylla-

When a non-cubed attempts to twist a pyraminx's corner


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 2, 2016)

What's the _point_ in this?
Is this all you do all day?
Let me scramble it

Next:


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeb Bush makes salad
But he's the ingredient
That sounds disgusting

Derpy and Hashtag cuber


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 3, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Jeb Bush makes salad
> But he's the ingredient
> That sounds disgusting
> 
> Derpy and Hashtag cuber



Daniel and Eva
They seem so cute together
They flirt all the time


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Making videos
Wait is that a signature
That isn't a prompt

When you are solving the big cube but you can't tell which is the Center piece. Three down four to the right


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

10x10 centers
is that piece in the right row?
no, were is it then
(I just solved a 10x10)

Restickering your 10x10
(I just did that today)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2016)

Why would you do that?
No one re-stickers big cubes.
Well, except for you.

WCA


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

WCA
A place for those kids to play 
Cubing everyday

When you're judging and accidentally say 12-seconds too loudly


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

That is 8 seconds
*12 seconds! *_*everyone looks*_
Shoot, I yelled that loud

Metric system *flame war initiated*


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Canadians are boss
Inches are for those who lost
I am 10 feet tall

Canada


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

Maple Syrup Yum
Everyone is super nice
Hey look at that Moose

Pizza


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Slices of pizza:
4, 6, 8, or maybe 12
more math than can has D:

PBs


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes! I'm sub Feliks
At feet, skewb, clock, and pyra
I set those PBs

Next: whether "fire" counts as one or two syllables


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

It is obvious
Fire is two syllables
What are you thinking

Next: Missing soft cutoff b/c of a +2


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Cutoff is easy!
Done! Just before the cutoff!
Wait, It's +2? NO!

Next: Write about Weird Color Shades


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 3, 2016)

I need a red pen.
No, I don't give a f*ck if
It's sun set maroon.

Next: About either Hillary Clinton or Donald Trump being better than the other.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

Hillary or Trump
I would rather resurrect 
George washington, yay. 
(couldn't think of a fifth syllable)

Silly Bulls


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Hillary or Trump
> I would rather resurrect
> George washington, yay.
> (couldn't think of a fifth syllable)
> ...



Bulls are quite silly
They make jokes everyday
What funny bull jokes

Next: Donald Trump is going to make America great again.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

best idea, it's great
make 'murica great again
you're winning with Trump

or

huge, terrific plan
make 'murica great again
obama: not smart

Next: Getting a counting +2 in a 2x2 average


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh no, a plus 2
Fifty percent of my solve
Darn that DNF


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Oh no, a plus 2
> Fifty percent of my solve
> Darn that DNF



You forgot the prompt
What am I going to do?
What prompt should I use?

Next: timer stop fails


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Starting my solve now
Oops, my wrists touched the timer.
Oh no! DNF

Next: PLL Skip


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Starting my solve now
> Oops, my wrists touched the timer.
> Oh no! DNF
> 
> Next: PLL Skip


F Sexy F'
Wait did this just really happen?
Yesssssss PLL skip

Next: LL skip in FMC


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

EZ Blockbuilding
Is that a last layer skip??
FMC PB!!

Next: Meeting a famous cuber at comp


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> EZ Blockbuilding
> Is that a last layer skip??
> FMC PB!!
> 
> Next: Meeting a famous cuber at comp


All the noobs be like
OMG is that MMAP (pronounced mamap)?
Who even is MMAP?

Next: forgetting prompts


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Who forgot that prompt
That couldn't have been you so...
Was it really me?

Cubing Karma


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 4, 2016)

Karma example:
endorsing poor candidates...
ends America

It's cubing related, because one of the candidates is a square, living in a 3D universe.

spicy food


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

AAHHHH jalapenos!
My tongue is now on fire!!!!
Must drink some water

NEXT: Was the moon landing fake?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Aug 4, 2016)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Till now I realize 
This is not a haiku


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> AAHHHH jalapenos!
> My tongue is now on fire!!!!
> Must drink some water
> 
> NEXT: Was the moon landing fake?


"moon landing was fake"
says conspiracy theorists
I say that's nonsense

all these off-topic threads


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> "moon landing was fake"
> says conspiracy theorists
> I say that's nonsense
> 
> all these off-topic threads



These off-topic threads
Are so terrible for me
I am distracted

Long words


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 4, 2016)

wtf is that
It's bigger than rhode island
Definition pls
Idk


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

I really don't know
I am completely clueless
Idk 4 life

Next: Worlds 2019 in Antarctica


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 4, 2016)

Don't know about you
but I would go the distance
fingers would freeze though

How deliciously punny it would be to use winters variation under such circumstances.


----------



## Sion (Aug 4, 2016)

It is really cold.
My lubricant is frozen.
My cube is gummy.

SNAKED!
There is one substep now,
winter variation,
In antarctica


Next prompt: Feliks getting a sub 1 on 3x3.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

0.99?
How?? I call hacks on Feliks.
Erno help us all.


Next: Haiku about Haikus


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 4, 2016)

just five syllables
seven more on the next line
now five once again

Bleh, toothpaste+orange-juice


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

I've never tried it
Sounds kinda disgusting tho
heard it tastes bitter

NEXT: table abuse


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 4, 2016)

(in the unedited video, he slaps the table pretty hard)
Woops, sorry table
that must have hurt a good bit
little more gentle next time

Tom Chapin


----------



## hamfaceman (Aug 5, 2016)

Who is Tom Chapin?
Never mind, just Googled it
Country music sucks

Next: Google


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 5, 2016)

Google's my hero
good place for learning and fun
it is your best friend

NEXT: zz method


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 5, 2016)

The ZZ Method
Too many algorithms
I stick to CFOP

Next: Complain about how there are too many ZBLLs


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 5, 2016)

Gonna learn some algs.
Holy crud, ZBLL.
OK, never mind.

Next: Off-topic threads no longer being shown in the new posts page.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Gonna learn some algs.
> Holy crud, ZBLL.
> OK, never mind.
> 
> Next: Off-topic threads no longer being shown in the new posts page.


Where are all those threads
OMG they disappeared 
To lazy to search

Next: gigaminxes


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh my gigaminx.
Not good at the Megaminx...
Oh well, here we go.

And so Matt started solving his Gigaminx, which appeared in his room that morning.

Next: Rain


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 6, 2016)

Rain, Rain go away
Came again some other day
I'm so soaked right now

Next: Scrambling for a competition.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 6, 2016)

Scrambling at comp
What are these weird notations??
This is tiring

Next: Haiku about how clever and amazing your username is


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 6, 2016)

It really isn't.
My name followed by 5 1's.
I'm really boring.

Next: What did you have for dinner last night?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, guess this thread died
I had mac and cheese last night
With chicken nuggets.

Next: Should off-topic threads return to the latest posts page?


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm thinking they Should
yes, I really wish they would
don't you think they could?

hey that even rhymes!
Next: Is SSB4 better than Melee?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 14, 2016)

It really depends
Do you prefer fast gameplay
Or collecting stuff?

I prefer Sm4sh, just because it's the only one I've ever played. Actually, here's a better haiku

I prefer Smash 4
It's the only one I've played
Melee seems cool though.

Next: Favorite ice cream flavor


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I prefer Sm4sh, just because it's the only one I've ever played. Actually, here's a better haiku


ssb4 is better in my opinion but certain characters like sheik were much better in melee...

Chocolate is best
chocolate is the best ever
I really like it

Next: will Feliks ever beat 4.90 in comp?


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> ssb4 is better in my opinion but certain characters like sheik were much better in melee...
> 
> Chocolate is best
> chocolate is the best ever
> ...


Well, he has the skills
Necessary to do it
Wish you good luck, mate.

Say, we should play Sm4sh online together sometime.

Next: What's your favorite event?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well, he has the skills
> Necessary to do it
> Wish you good luck, mate.
> 
> ...


I like 3x3
Because it's the only one
I practice daily.

Off topic threads PLIS return to front page, they all died 

Next: Coding is cool.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well I took a class
For coding in seventh grade
But not too much since

Next: What's your most unpopular opinion?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well I took a class
> For coding in seventh grade
> But not too much since
> 
> Next: What's your most unpopular opinion?


I am a method
Neutral Cuber, it's better
Than most people think.

Next: .looc si gnidoC


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 19, 2016)

.looc si gnidoC .deergA
?relooc si tahw wonk uoy tuB
.txet sdrawkcab taen sihT

Next: Pokemon Go


----------



## Storm (Sep 24, 2016)

Time to go outside
Catch Pokemon and win gyms
Yellow, Blue, and Red

Next: Thoughts on the new Cubicle WeiLong GTS with Magnets? (Link: https://thecubicle.us/cubicle-weilong-p-7465.html)


----------



## Wisard (Sep 25, 2016)

Magnets are real fun
Magnets repel each other
if you turn it, it will pop.


Next: using a 6x6 like a 2x2


----------



## Storm (Sep 26, 2016)

Very annoying
Misaligned every layer
FML it popped

Next: How to solve a 1x1


----------



## Wisard (Sep 26, 2016)

First solve the white side
then solve the rest of the sides.
professional solve.

Next: A cube that is Literally made of butter


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 26, 2016)

This cube's buttery
Time to put some on my bread
Nom nom nom nom nom.

That came out well.

Next: Did you even notice that there was a haiku thread from a few years back before this one? Oops.


----------



## Wisard (Sep 27, 2016)

I've been here 1 year
I love writing haikus sorry
I make too many haiku

Next: watching your favorite cube being cooked in a microwave for 10 minutes


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 27, 2016)

What are you doing?
You're gonna make my cube melt
Get out of my house.

Next: What color pen do you usually use?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2016)

Red, blue or black pen
Black is easier I guess 
Lol not a haiku sique

Next: I should really get off the internet

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm (Oct 18, 2016)

One more video
I'll watch one more video
It's now 6 A.M.

Next: Ode to Rubik's Clock


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2016)

Rubik's Clock is best
It is a quite fun event
Dials, pins, and clocks

Next: When you can't go to sleep before a competition


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 18, 2016)

I am excited
Guess no sleep for me tonight.
Oh well, I don't care.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I am excited
> Guess no sleep for me tonight.
> Oh well, I don't care.


Oops you didn't post
A prompt I would use to make
A haiku for you


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well sorry Justin.
We all make mistakes sometimes
Hope you forgive me

Next: What's the most recent dream you remember having?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 22, 2016)

Wonderful nightmare
Oh you gave me quite the scare
I refuse to rhyme 

Terrible puns


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 24, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Wonderful nightmare
> Oh you gave me quite the scare
> I refuse to rhyme
> 
> Terrible puns


Puns are still a thing
It's the terrible ones who suck
I'll think of some Puns

Next: dank memes


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 24, 2016)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Next: Finding out your mom is sick so you can't go to the competition you were looking forward to for months.


----------



## Storm (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh no mom, you're sick?
I guess I'll just drive myself.
License FTW!

Next: Pick your own topic. I'm too lazy.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pick my own topic?
Hmm.. Clock? Election? Magic?
Which one do I pick?

Next: Talk about one of the three above.


----------



## Storm (Oct 26, 2016)

Trump versus Clinton
Pick the best of two evils
Or vote for Johnson

Next: The Chris Train


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aboard the Chris Train
Innovation at its best
At The Cubicle

Next: Where would you like to live and why?


----------



## Storm (Oct 26, 2016)

Right here in Georgia.
Why stay right here in Georgia?
I know people here.

Next: Your 13x13 just popped


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

Cry cry cry cry cry
Cry cry cry cry cry cry cry
Cry cry cry cry cry

Next: Pick a random number from 2 to 126 and rate the haiku for that post number


----------



## Storm (Oct 26, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> When you're feeling down
> Just keep this one thing in mind
> Glad it's not Monday.
> 
> NEXT: Clock.


I pick 24.
hamfaceman wrote on Tuesdays.
Good haiku. 4 stars.

Next: Haiku about Limericks


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

Limericks are cool
But not as short as haikus
Witty final line

Next: What's the last thing you said before writing this haiku?


----------



## Storm (Oct 26, 2016)

To my phone, I said,
"Maybe they'll leave a message."
After unknown call.

Next: Write about whatever, as long as it rhymes.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

Computer pad town
Covers pillows breakfast frown
A bad haiku brown

Next: When your devices don't function properly


----------



## Storm (Oct 27, 2016)

WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!
YOU STUPID P-O-S PHONE!!!
*throws phone across room*

Next: Oops, broke my phone


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

Well my phone's broken
Buying a new one before
My friends think I'm dead

Next: Math


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 27, 2016)

Trigonometry
Learned it seven years ago
How easy it was!

next: child prodigy


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 28, 2016)

People say I'm one
Because I compose music
And solve Rubik's Cubes.

Next: Moar math


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 1, 2016)

Basic Calculus...
Seems too easy peasy now!
Let's do harder stuff!

next: even moar math


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> Basic Calculus...
> Seems too easy peasy now!
> Let's do harder stuff!
> 
> next: even moar math


In Geometry
Teacher tells us to make art
Out of trapezoids


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

Noah stopped the train
Get off the tracks, Leafeon
I'll give the next prompt.

What's the most quotable thing you've said recently? (If it doesn't fit into one haiku... I'unno, use two.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Noah stopped the train
> Get off the tracks, Leafeon
> I'll give the next prompt.
> 
> What's the most quotable thing you've said recently? (If it doesn't fit into one haiku... I'unno, use two.


oops

That's a tricky one
Maybe you don't want to know
You'll be scarred for life

Next: The orange soda I'm about to drink


----------



## Storm (Nov 3, 2016)

Tasty and orange
Wait, nothing rhymes with orange
Guess this won't rhyme then

Next: You just broke a world record, but it's in a category nobody cares about.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

World record in Skewb
Nobody in the world cares
But neither do I.

(Shrug)

Next: Chicago Cubs


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> World record in Skewb
> Nobody in the world cares
> But neither do I.
> 
> ...


Woo, yeah, go Sportsball!
I don't know what I'm doing
That's in Illinois

Next: 5BLD


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

5x5 blindfold
Never tried doing before
Prob'ly never will.

Next: Eevee


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 5x5 blindfold
> Never tried doing before
> Prob'ly never will.
> 
> Next: Eevee


ayy my man

Eevee's pretty cute
It evolves nine diff'rent ways
Best one: Leafeon

next: Skype


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 4, 2016)

Don't really use Skype
If I want to talk with friends
Hangouts and WeChat

Next: Pumpkins (I looked around the room and a pumpkin was the first thing I saw.)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Don't really use Skype
> If I want to talk with friends
> Hangouts and WeChat
> 
> Next: Pumpkins (I looked around the room and a pumpkin was the first thing I saw.)


It's autumn, so now
Everything is pumpkin spiced
I never carved mine

Next: Haikus


----------



## Storm (Nov 4, 2016)

A tiny poem
5-7-5 syllables
Haikus are awesome

Next: That awkward moment when you call your teacher mom


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Storm said:


> A tiny poem
> 5-7-5 syllables
> Haikus are awesome
> 
> Next: That awkward moment when you call your teacher mom


I've never done this
'Less your teacher is your mom
That would be awesome

Next: QiYi


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 5, 2016)

QiYi Thunderclap
Only QiYi cube I own
And it's pretty good.

Next: What's the awkwardest situation you could imagine meeting someone in? (Like, say, seeing your friend at a store when you're buying their birthday present or card and they walk up to you)


----------



## Storm (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh it's you grandma,
Why are you here in Spencer's?
Wait... NO NO NO NO!!!

Next: When you accidentally oversleep and miss the competition like an idiot (true story)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2016)

Good morning... Wait, shoot.
Dangit, missed the first event
Better get there quick

Next: What room do you spend the most time in? (Minus however much time you spend sleeping.)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2016)

Storm said:


> Oh it's you grandma,
> Why are you here in Spencer's?
> Wait... NO NO NO NO!!!
> 
> Next: When you accidentally oversleep and miss the competition like an idiot (true story)


Wait was that why you weren't there?


Matt11111 said:


> Good morning... Wait, shoot.
> Dangit, missed the first event
> Better get there quick
> 
> Next: What room do you spend the most time in? (Minus however much time you spend sleeping.)


Bedroom, at my desk
Probably solving Square-1
(not doing my job)

Next: Write about the closest yellow thing to you


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2016)

Right beside my bed
I see yellow stickers on
YuXin 3x3.

Next: Chores


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Right beside my bed
> I see yellow stickers on
> YuXin 3x3.
> 
> Next: Chores


Don't like doing them
But they are necessary
Really wish they weren't

Next: My right leg


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 7, 2016)

My right leg's alright
At least it doesn't itch like
My left leg does now.

Next: Distractions


----------



## Storm (Nov 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Wait was that why you weren't there?



Yes unfortunately.



Matt11111 said:


> My right leg's alright
> At least it doesn't itch like
> My left leg does now.
> 
> Next: Distractions



Must write a haiku,
Woah, is that a 10x10?
What was I doing?

Next: Mats Valk's 4.74 World Record (of course I had to reference this)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2016)

Four point seven four
Mats Valk got the record back
Congratulations

Next: Science


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 13, 2016)

Relativity
special and general are
one century old

Next: the new official sub-20 3BLD


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 13, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> Relativity
> special and general are
> one century old
> 
> Next: the new official sub-20 3BLD


3BLD world record
18.50 seconds
nice job, Kaijun Lin

next: the old 41/41 MBLD WR


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 14, 2016)

MBLD Record
41 cubes solved - Eyes closed
I call hacks on him

Next: something about cheese


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 15, 2016)

Cheese is pretty cool
I don't have cheese that often
Maybe should change that.

Next: Am... Am I breaking any rules with this thread?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 20, 2016)

nah your syllable...
count is perfectly super...
ABSOLUTELY WRONG!!!

next: 2x2 single


----------



## Storm (Nov 21, 2016)

In the time it takes
You to read this haiku, most
Solved the 2x2.

Next: lkjdfjkdsfkjlsdlfdskbagkblgerbjkserjkfduviobfddoreguibdfkjvdljkerkbjgre (good luck with that)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 21, 2016)

What's this gibberish?
You should go back and proofread
That terrible prompt.

I think I did it.

Next: Bicycle, skateboard, or scooter?


----------



## Storm (Nov 23, 2016)

Bicycle, skateboard,
Or scooter you ask? Well I
Like the skateboard most.

Next: Cars 3


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 24, 2016)

Guess that's happening
Haven't seen the trailer yet
I probably should.

Next: Bunk beds.


----------



## vm70 (Nov 27, 2016)

This is my twin bed
Your bed is right under mine
Hey, stop punching me!

NEXT: C4U Gigaminx (turning quality, etc.)


----------



## Storm (Nov 29, 2016)

CrazyBadCuber
Has the best approach to solve.
Just shoot the dang thing!

Next: When your plans change and now you can't go to the next comp. (Again, true story)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 30, 2016)

Shoot my mom got sick
Can't go to my comp today
Dangit I'm sad now.

Next: Hockey.


----------



## Storm (Nov 30, 2016)

I went to a fight
Then a hockey game broke out
My jokes are on point

Next: "Yes I am a real man, do you want to go skateboardz?"


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 30, 2016)

As duff movie 9
Wait or was that number 8
Skateboarding is cool.

Next: David S. Pumpkins.


----------



## vm70 (Dec 18, 2016)

Skit from SNL
It's some joke that I don't get
This is confusing

Next: Microsoft Office 
(if you don't have it, do Google Drive or some open-source alternative)


----------



## Storm (Dec 18, 2016)

Microsoft Office
Word, Excel, and Powerpoint
I use this for school

Next: Describe you car
(If you don't have one, describe you parents car.)


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 18, 2016)

My dad's car is a
Mitsubishi Outlander
Pretty cool I guess

Next: Bacon


----------



## skellingtoncube (Dec 18, 2016)

I hate bacon smell
It smells like bacon wierdly
I put it in trash

Next: water


----------



## vm70 (Dec 22, 2016)

Water, source of life.
Dihydrogen monoxide,
known as H₂O.

Next: fire


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2016)

House is on fire
What's the one thing that you'd save?
Could be the next prompt.

But it won't be.

Next: Grass


----------



## EternalE (Dec 29, 2016)

I would save the grass
To be fair; I have cut it
Far too many times

Next: Laundry


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Dec 31, 2016)

Are your clothes dirty?
Into the washing machine!
Out comes your clean pants

Next: The Bee Movie Script


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 10, 2017)

Why is this a thing?
Now I see it ev'rywhere
Ugh, thanks internet.

Next: The internet


----------



## vm70 (Jan 11, 2017)

Online groups galore.
Browse, but keep your passwords safe;
beware of hackers!

No, seriously. Please be safe & secure on the internet; you never know who or what you might find.

Next: Hackers


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 11, 2017)

vm70 said:


> Online groups galore.
> Browse, but keep your passwords safe;
> beware of hackers!
> 
> ...


On Smash Amino
And other Aminos too
There's hackers galore.

O wait, they're just a bunch of people spreading links that do..... something through PMs.
I don't know what their links do, but I don't wanna check. Whatever it is, Amino is in bad shape right now. Stay safe, my dudes.

Next: 5x5.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jan 13, 2017)

The great five by five..
Centers, edges, three by three.
No parity! Yeet

Next: An excuse on a bad solve


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 14, 2017)

GoldCubes29 said:


> The great five by five..
> Centers, edges, three by three.
> No parity! Yeet
> 
> Next: An excuse on a bad solve


I got a bad solve
What am I gonna do now?
Make up an excuse 

Next: pops


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 26, 2017)

Pieces ev'rywhere
Screaming into a pillow
Assembly, much work.

Next: Schooooool.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 26, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> Pieces ev'rywhere
> Screaming into a pillow
> Assembly, much work.
> 
> Next: Schooooool.



School oh boring school
Math literature P.E.
And other bleep bleep

Next: PBs


----------

